#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Waar hebben ze die leuke man van 39 + verstopt 😎

## Guapa79

Serieuze,ambiteuze alleenstaande moeder van 39 is het alleen zijn beu!Ben jij die lieve,spontane,hardwerkende man met eerlijke intenties die open staat voor een relatie? Ben je een beetje openminded en communicatief sterk? Houd je van reizen en ben je net zo Bourgondisch als ik? Reageer dan met een leuk bericht en wie weet kunnen we samen op ontdekkingsreis!

----------


## janelo

Hoi zuster
Wil je graag leren kennen, kun je nr achter laten dan kunnen we daar verder kletsen 
Gr

----------


## J1993

Hahah zitten hier tog van die vieze Venetjes

----------


## fir

> Serieuze,ambiteuze alleenstaande moeder van 39 is het alleen zijn beu!Ben jij die lieve,spontane,hardwerkende man met eerlijke intenties die open staat voor een relatie? Ben je een beetje openminded en communicatief sterk? Houd je van reizen en ben je net zo Bourgondisch als ik? Reageer dan met een leuk bericht en wie weet kunnen we samen op ontdekkingsreis!


Hoi ik wil je graag leren kennen. Groetjes

----------


## dodi

Hoi!
Mocht je nog openstaan voor contact bericht me dan..
Groetjes

----------


## janelo

Salaam 
Een idee om te appen

----------


## Mohamed1979!

Is goed.. mag ik je nr dan ap ik je nu

----------


## AFRAS

Ola quapa!!! Je moet zonnebril afdoen om mij te kunnen vinden ook h 😂👊🏽. Ventje van 43 hier en ben zeker wat je zoekt 👌🏽👌🏽👌🏽. Grtjes😘

----------


## janelo

Hee grapjas 
We kunnen appen 0652478221

----------


## Mostat

Salam alles goed met jou?hoop vsn wel bent nog st vrij of ben ik telaat

----------

